# for all dog owners



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi folks,

this was sent round email at work, seems to check out on the web -



'Folks
not strictly college business, but this might just save someone a lot of unnecessary grief.

chic




found on a trusted collie health forum..
PLEASE READ THIS!!

Only 3 grams of Xylitol (found in sugar free chewing gum) is enough to kill a 65lb dog. And QUICKLY!!!!! Please pass this warning on to everyone you know who has dogs. It may just save a life.

Warning to all dog owners... Pass this on to everyone you can!!!

STORY:

Last Friday evening, I arrived home from work, fed Chloe, our 24 Lb dachshund, just as I normally do.
Ten minutes later I walked into the den just in time to see her head inside the pocket of Katie's friend's purse.
She had a guilty look on her face so I looked closer and saw a small package of sugar-free gum. It contained Xylitol. I remembered that I had recently read that sugar-free gum can be deadly for dogs so I jumped online and looked to see if Xylitol was the ingredient. I found the first website below and it was the one.
Next, I called our vet. She said to bring her in immediately.
Unfortunately, it was still rush hour and it took me almost 1/2 hour to get there. Meanwhile, since this was her first case, our Vet found another website to figure out the treatment. She took Chloe and said they would induce her to vomit, give her a charcoal drink to absorb the toxin (even though they don't think it works) then they would start an iv with dextrose.
The Xylitol causes dogs to secrete insulin so their blood sugar drops very quickly. The second thing that happens is liver failure. If that happens, even with aggressive treatment, it can be difficult to save them.

She told us she would call us.Almost two hours later, the vet called and said that contents of her stomach contained 2-3 gum wrappers and that her blood sugar had dropped from 90 to 59 in 30 minutes. She wanted us to take Chloe to another hospital that has a critical care unit operating around the clock. We picked her up and took her there.
They had us call the ASPCA poison control for a case number and for a donation, their doctors would direct Chloe's doctor on treatment They would continue the IV, monitor her blood every other hour and then in 2 days test her liver function. She ended up with a central line in her jugular vein since the one in her leg collapsed, just as our regular vet had feared.
Chloe spent almost the entire weekend in the critical care hospital. After her blood sugar was stabilized, she came home yesterday. They ran all the tests again before they released her and so far, no sign of liver damage.
Had I not seen her head in the purse, she probably would have died and we wouldn't even have known why.
Three vets told me this weekend, that they were amazed that I even knew about it since they are just learning about it too. Please tell everyone you know about Xylitol and dogs. It may save another life.

Kind Regards

Sue.'



better take care.

simon


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> Snopes' verdict <<


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow - I expected another Snopes thumbs down for this one!!
I had never heard of this before and with 2 dogs (but no chewing gum in the house) it is still of great interest.
Sorry to the non dog owning members who may find this tedious but you can always avoid clicking on anything with 'dog' in the title. (unless you are just sooo curious!)

Another great epistle from Ayrshire, although I am sure the Bard could have put it in verse.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*poisen to a dog*

i didnt know that could happen it is amazing.
With all the chewing gum you see on the pavement I take it that would be bad if a dog licked it.
Im so glad the dog is on the mend. 
Another one is Chocolate that to can do harm.
http://www.vetrica.com/care/dog/chocolate.shtml


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> Snopes on Cocoa Mulch <<

Poisoning from chocolate can occur, but is very uncommon. Scroll nearly to the bottom of the Snopes article for factual information.

Still better to be safe than sorry! 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*dog poisen*

Thanks for that link Zebedee I will stick to giving Louis dog chocs, dont want to make him ill. :shaking2:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Can I add a few more *people* foods that could be dangerous to dogs. 
Apologise if you all know them.

Chocolate (most people know this one)=seizures, coma, death
Grapes (raisins)= kidney failure
Onions & garlic = anaemia
Tomatoes = heart arrythmias
Tea & coffee = seizures
Macadamia nuts & walnuts =muscle tremors, paralysis

Lesley


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

patnles said:


> Can I add a few more *people* foods that could be dangerous to dogs.
> Apologise if you all know them.
> 
> Chocolate (most people know this one)=seizures, coma, death
> ...


 I can't remember where I read it but ref onions the left overs of a chinese meal that contained onions had caused someone a terrible problem and the vet had warned folk not to feed a dog left overs from a meal such as that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

In the first year of her life our Gypsy was admitted twice for eating things that are toxic to dogs.

The first was yew. We had our garden designed by an expert and told him that we kept lots of animals and that on no account was he to put anything toxic in it.

Well I now know that Taxus is the latin for Yew but I didn't when I bought and planted it. Luckily my husband saw Gypsy with this evergreen plant in her mouth and, as many evergreens are poisonous, he called me and we took her and the plant to the vets. He told us you have between 4 and 6 hours to save the dogs life if it eats yew.

The second was onion, though not nearly so dramatic. She ingested some onion that fell on the floor. She was in season and so when she became a bit depressed I had a chat with the vet nurse at work about her "hormones". A text book we were reading fell open on "onion" and all became clear. Another admittance (too late for emetics) and a drip etc. 

If, as the first email says, the danger of sugar free gum is all new to vets, as onion was to us, then we are all very lucky to find out now.

Thanks for the warning!

Pat


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Many moons ago we used to say that washing soda placed on the back of a dog's tongue would make it vomit.

Note to self - Must check with the vet to see if this is still a course of action to be recommended in an emergency. If not what can we do?

Pat


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Toads are also dangerous. (not sure if a particular species)

Saw this in a French news leaflet we found at the vets in St Pol de Leon.

As our daft Springer has picked up a toad before now and brought it into us wagging her tail as much to say aren't I clever! we are a bit concerned as we do get them in our garden.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Is it raw or uncooked onions that cause problems? I only ask because I have a mate whos' Fox Terrier regularly eats his left over meals. These include chilli, chinese food or the odd kebab! As far as I know he, (the dog!), has never had a problem digesting these meals. He doesn't eat them all the time just now & again.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Annsman said:


> Is it raw or uncooked onions that cause problems? I only ask because I have a mate whos' Fox Terrier regularly eats his left over meals. These include chilli, chinese food or the odd kebab! As far as I know he, (the dog!), has never had a problem digesting these meals. He doesn't eat them all the time just now & again.


I think it's both and depends on the dog. Some dogs seem to be more/less tolerant than others. My lab has also had left overs containing onions all her life. She is 15yrs now and I only discovered the dangers 6 months ago. She also ate a whole (small) bar of chocolate a few years ago with no effect whatsoever. The problem is, I think, that their is no safe quantity because what is ok for one dog may not be safe for another.

Also be very careful if your pup eats slugs as this can cause heartworm or lungworm(not sure which  just know it's bad).
Lesley
Edit: T'interweb says it's lungworm.


----------

